# Back from New Zealand



## trevorf

Hi all

Just returned from motorhome tour of New Zealand South Island. Here are a few of the 345 photo's I took.

Photo's here

Empty roads, cheap diesel, easy parking, no height barriers good reasonably priced camp sites, lots of wild camping spots, great scenery + loads to see & do = motorhoming heaven.

Only down side is Aussie built hire vans are not up to European standards of build quality !

Trevor & Julie


----------



## tokkalosh

Welcome back trevorf.

Wow, surprised you could bring yourself to come back here - don't tell me, you missed our wonderful weather 8O


----------



## 88781

Photos look great trevor, obviously a great country to visit, look forward to seeing more of your pics when you get your breath back!

Welcome home.. :wink: 

MnD


----------



## DABurleigh

Welcome home T&J! Lovely photos.

For some counter-intuitive reason I can't fathom, as the years go by there are fewer and fewer countries I would choose to spend my time in (am I alone - I would have thought it would be the opposite?). But NZ ranks up with the highest. I'd love to saunter it in a motorhome for a minimum of 3 months.

I've got a niece travelling around there at the moment, back home next week, and I've been avidly following her adventures and photos. I wonder if MHF photographers will raise any comment/query.

Dave


----------



## hippypair

Hi Trevor,
Just looked at your great photos,its a fantastic country,they bought back memories of when we were there 3 years ago.You were lucky to see a whale, we were up in a plane at kaikoura for nearly an hour and still did not see one  
Terry.


----------



## trevorf

Well yes it was a bit of a drag to come back but unfortunately we now have to work to pay off the credit card bill   

Terry - We must have been lucky then as we saw 2 whales as well as the pod of about 300 dusky dolphins. In other area's we saw Hectors dolphins, bottlenose dolphins, Yellow eyed penguins, Hookers sea lions, Albatross, and the fur seals were just about everywhere. 

Trevor


----------



## SidT

Hi Trevor. Welcome home. Some great pics, we would normally be there now but we had to go early this year due to circumstances beyond our control. So we are stuck with this 'orrible weather.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Trevor,

Welcome back and thanks very much for sharing your pictures, the only problem is, every time I see someone’s pictures of NZ it just makes feel I should be going sooner rather than later. Were the roads always quite, what is the road surface like in general? Sorry, it’s just I’m thinking when I get there one day, I would really like to hire a motorbike.

Nice idea hiring a motor home you get to see a lot more and your free to go wherever you like, which is what motorhoming is all about of course  

MHS…Rob


----------



## trevorf

Hi Rob 

Well on the south island there are only about 1/2 dozen places large enough to be called a town and once outside these the roads are very quiet. I reckon at least half the traffic we saw were other tourists. 

All the A & B roads were very well surfaced, then there were a the minor roads which were basically gravel tracks, easily passable but more slowly of course. 

Hiring a bike would be no problem. We saw several at the camp sites we stayed at. 

The camp sites there are called "holiday parks" and offer a full range of accomadation from camping pitches, backpacker dormitories, basic sleeping cabins, and en suite cabins. All had good clean toilets/showers as well as communal kitchen/dining areas laundrys, TV rooms and internet access. 

Go for it Rob you will love it. 

Trevor


----------



## 88927

Welcome back Trevor
Thanks for sharing those wondeful images with us, makes us all feel like going out there NOW :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## bognormike

Great pics Trvor. Ford Transit van - southampton build? :roll:


----------



## johng1974

Great Trevor, I am hoping to get there later in year.. Motorbike should be my main transport 

John


----------



## 101600

Me and the wife had a briliant time on the North Island of NZ in a MH dadly it was only a week as were were on the australasia part of our roud the world tour NZ is what inspires us to but a caravan and eventualy a MH when we got back. I bet you had the time of your life. North Island next time as i am sure there will be


----------



## trevorf

> Great pics Trvor. Ford Transit van - southampton build?


Hi Mike,

No problem with the good old Southampton Tranny but we were less than impressed with the Aussie built conversion. Definitely a bit rough around the edges 8O

Trevor


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

trevorf said:


> Hi Rob Go for it Rob you will love it. Trevor


Thanks Trevor, now you have really got me thinking  Thanks for the info it sounds ideal for what I have mind 

MHS...Rob


----------



## zulurita

welcome back Trevor,

Thanks for sharing your photos with us. NZ looks wonderful and I would love to go one day.


----------



## 108239

*New Zealand Rental Fleet - Improvements*

I agree, in the past the quality of the motorhome rental fleet in New Zealand has not been good, with the large rental companies (who own most of the popular brands) having the majority of their fleet over 3 years old. A couple of small rental companies have a new fresh approach - offering high-spec new euro-standard motorhomes less than 12 months old. They are all new ford or fiat chassis with full spec fit-outs, airbags, ABS brakes and stability control etc. regards, Turakina


----------

